# Some true "CANDY" paint



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

Well with the weather being as crappy as it is, I decided to fuck around and try something I'v been itching to do.....

Yes I mixed up Koolaid powder drink mix in some clear and sprayed it :biggrin: 

It actualy came out pretty good :0 

So if you ever find yourself bored, and want to play around a bit, try out yourself
paint a modle car or something, and you can say that it has a REAL CANDY paint job lol...

Tips..

the powder will not desalve in clear, but it will desalve in lacqur thinner, so first mix the cool aid in the thinner then mix in the inter coat clear. You will probable get better results using powder food colloring. I'm sure the color will fade soon, but then again your only playing around though.....

If anybody does decide to paint a whole car like that....top it in UV protectiv clear for it to last longer........and I'll love to see some one do it lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

hey man try that koolaid that changes colors when u add it to water!maybe you can get a chamillion affect!


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

take some pics of it


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

yeah pics


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

lol ok no prob, I'll try to get som pics soon


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

color will fade quick, put it in the sun for a week


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ummmmmm sounds refreshing! :biggrin: What ever happened to you using the road marking reflective paint?


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 22 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Ummmmmm sounds refreshing! :biggrin: What ever happened to you using the road marking reflective paint?
> [snapback]2319290[/snapback]​*



It will be using the reflective by this spring.......I'm still experamenting with it a bit, I know I will need a defrent gun to spray it. There are still some problems in the spraying technique needed to lay it one smooth and even


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i wrecked the wifes civic and have to repaint it, will it really faid real quick?


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 22 2004, 05:43 PM
> *i wrecked the wifes civic and have to repaint it, will it really faid real quick?
> [snapback]2320525[/snapback]​*



LOL The coolaid candy?, oh ya it will, it's just ment for playing around with....Though if you topped it all with uv protective clear, it may last a bit longer, but I don't think I would do anything like spot repairing with it  
lol


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

hell iwas gonna paint the whole car!


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 22 2004, 06:15 PM
> *hell iwas gonna paint the whole car!
> [snapback]2320627[/snapback]​*


LMAO!!

OH SHIT MAN DO IT!!

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT :biggrin: 

Just top it with HOK's UV protective clear, so it will last as long as posible 
and if you need any tips on mixing it, just let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

what color base did you spray it on?her cars green faded into silver now with new black parts on front end


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Oct 22 2004, 09:22 AM
> *Well with the weather being as crappy as it is, I decided to fuck around and try something I'v been itching to do.....
> 
> Yes I mixed up Koolaid powder drink mix in some clear and sprayed it :biggrin:
> ...


lol dammm, and i thought i was bored when i tryed using pen ink as a tinter lol


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

I guesse some people will never understand all this experimental process hey jimmy  

I love the koolaid effect maybee some BYK additives will help it along 

Maybee you should just ask HOK to add it in there product line ..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

mmmmhhhhh....fruit punch!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

OOOOHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

anybody tried it yet?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 27 2004, 12:23 PM
> *OOOOHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2333416[/snapback]​*


OOKKAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Just to prove that it does work, I got an old white finder from the scrap pile, and a bunch of packets of grape Kool-Aid.

The fender was given a quick prep before moving on.

First I pored in about 12oz of lacquer thinner
Started mixing in the Kool-Aid, stirring as I pored in the powder.
Lacquer thinner has been the only painting fluid I can get Kool-Aid to mix into with out it clumping up, but it still doesn't dissolve entirely, you will have some sugar granules at the bottom, but that's ok, cuz it adds a little sparkle to the finish 

[attachmentid=195170]

I mixed a total of 10 packets :0
then added the intercoat clear to make 24 oz sprayable.

Sprayed the entire contents on to the finder.........the lacquer thinner acts like a really fast reducer, so flash time was quick.

Then I cleared with topcoat clear.

[attachmentid=195171]

as you can see the tinting effect of Kool-Aid is subtle put it does tint.....and when looked at from an angle to do get that darkening (shadowing) effect like candy. The overall color is like a light pastel purple, I was hoping for something slightly deeper.........maybe straight food coloring would be more concentrated, and give you a better color tint.

Bottom line...........YES it is possible to make a candy out of Kool-Aid........is it practical?........NO The color it subtle, and will only fade more in a short time, also 10 packs of Kool-Aid per 1qrt of sprayable light product isn't a bargain.........It was fun though :biggrin:

Next time I may try food coloring to get a richer color tone.........but if any of you fine yourself bored with some free time........just experiment and let us know what you come up with. :thumbsup::


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Having problems with the server.........double post


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting update.......


I whent out to put away the fender back in the scrap pile, and got an interesting surprise.........it was still evaporating salvents, but it didn't smell like drying clear........... *IT SMELLED LIKE GRAPE KOOLAID* :biggrin: .............. my little bro was like.....Damn...Scrach and sniff paint lol

any way, just thought I would shaire that.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Interesting- some Mr Wizard shit- you just discovered scratch & sniff paint :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 21 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Interesting- some Mr Wizard shit- you just discovered scratch & sniff paint  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3302133[/snapback]​*



Can you make it small like shit......so when people are by your car they will same "DAMN....THATS THE SHIT!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey estilo you should try some of that cheap "flavor aid" powder.....it has no sugar so might disolve better ..plus they are like 10 packs for $1.00...............that is a bargin... :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I won't have any more time to play around with it till maybe this fall, but I'm still trying to work the kinks out of another exparmint that I have........but this will be allot more practical


As for the "candy-aid" thats just for fun..............though I would love to see someone do a whole car with it.....even if they have to add some kk to bring the color up...........overall I thought the fruity smell it gave off to be the neetest part :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd be careful if you use chocolate, if you use too much its might cause "runs" in the paint.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

hey Mi Estilo CC you like the dbc500?? i got a can but have not tried it any tips, I was gonna use it to put my flakes on my next ride with so PPG would not have any excuses as to why my clear come off,lol


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Keep an eye (or a nose) on that panel and see how long the smeel lasts for if it was seriously longterm, maybe start mixing in kool aid colors that are the same as the paint your spraysing and theyn you can do real candy jobs that actually do smell like the color??


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 12:10 PM
> *I'd be careful if you use chocolate, if you use too much its might cause "runs" in the paint.
> [snapback]3306491[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 11:10 AM
> *I'd be careful if you use chocolate, if you use too much its might cause "runs" in the paint.
> [snapback]3306491[/snapback]​*


You should be able to controle the "runs" if you use less exlax


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Jun 22 2005, 06:20 PM
> *hey Mi Estilo CC you like the dbc500?? i got a can but have not tried it any tips, I was gonna use it to put my flakes on my next ride with so PPG would not have any excuses as to why my clear come off,lol
> [snapback]3308258[/snapback]​*



Ya I"m leaning more towards it.........sence it reduces 1:1 instead of 2:1 like HOK, you get a better yeld........that and it has no build restriction. HOK says not build pass 4 coats.

Not many tips on using it though.......just mix and spray.......and of course it's allwyas good not to provide any excuses to paint manufactures when something goes wrong


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

man you belive they lost my samples of the clear that come off the truck,Go figure,lol but to there surprise I got more,lol. I know they are gonna blame it on the Hok and ppg mixing but what the hell.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i remember seeing a paint addiditive at walmart to mix in wall paint it was supposed to smell like "natural berry" "fresh rain" "springtime" and other things


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL....Crazy stuff.............Next time, I may just dump a half bottle of Cool Watter.........so the girls can here, and smell me comming


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

so did you ever try the food coloring?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

lol.........I havn't messed with it any more.........but a couple weeks ago I was throwing away some junk including that fender.............and it still smelled like grape koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

damn still ? buy one of those cheap colognes and mix it in with some clear , and see what happens


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 21 2005, 11:58 AM~4046197
> *lol.........I havn't messed with it any more.........but a couple weeks ago I was throwing away some junk including that fender.............and it still smelled like grape koolaid :biggrin:
> *


How did the color hold up?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

color looked the same, but that doesn't mean anything sence it had only been a couple of months.......

Like I said, this is just to play around and have fun with more then anything.........I wouln't be one to do a whole car with.........but

I still find the "smell" of it more interesting then anything.

Next time I do something small, I think I will pore in some colognes in the mix and see what happens......

I also incurage anybody to play around with anything they are curious about.........who knows, you may come up with the next new trend  lol


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

the cologne would be cool for tops or interior panels but I would use some good shit.......I wouldnt wanna ride with my head hurting from the cheap cologne ....the wost thing would be you cant get rid of the smell without alot of work...lol


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 21 2005, 12:58 PM~4046197
> *lol.........I havn't messed with it any more.........but a couple weeks ago I was throwing away some junk including that fender.............and it still smelled like grape koolaid :biggrin:
> *




you should have gave it a weather test before you threw it away..

You got me curious...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any news yet?


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice estilo,smellin paint,i like that,but i think ima have to get ahold of another airbrush set to start tinkerin with the whole paint with smell,and see what i find,but the kool aid part is hella cool.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know this is a hella old topic but i wanna know how long it actualy lasted?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I have no idea, I tossed it a while ago....... Though Im thinking of doing another one later this year, but with cologne :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Sep 10 2006, 02:02 PM~6143198
> *I have no idea, I tossed it a while ago....... Though Im thinking of doing another one later this year, but with cologne :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: im gunna have to try that with my airbrush see what happens


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Did anybody every try this again?


----------

